# New fountain!



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Just got a new fountain for my patio and just love it! Been looking forever for one that was lighted, tall enough so Riley couldn't splash in it and not so big that it took up half my space! This was a go on all counts. :whoo:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Great fountain Jean! I love it..Riley looks like he'd like to go for a dip..lol


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Very pretty! I bet it sounds soooo calming!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I love it Jean. Our fountain has not run all season....2 guesses why? I think we need to abandon the one we have and look for a more "dog friendly" type. I absolutely love the one you chose.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks all! Yeap Sharlene, I feel your pain! I made it a bit taller by putting it on a paver. The worst he can do is get on his tippy toes and lap at the water a bit. If it were any lower, he'd wade in it. Always gotta take the "kids" into account, don't we?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The fountain is pretty!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jean, I love that fountain! It's perfect for Riley and he looks adorable.
Carole


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love the fountain & Riley looks so adorable proudly showing it off!

BTW, how much does Riley weigh? He looks so small!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Kathie!
Riley weighs 12 lbs.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The fountain is beautiful - so is the rest of your garden.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jean, _love_ the fountain and the picture. I think it is calendar worthy, for sure. We had a pretty waterfall and pond in the yard, no fish, just lots of water plants. The first winter we had Kodi, the pond froze, and Kodi played Moses and walked across the water. We no longer have the pond.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful fountain!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jean, I love the fountain. Riley looks so beautiful.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Love the fountain-if I ever get the rehab work done I am doing now I would like to think about putting in a waterfall & pond-but I can just see my three in the pond then in the house all wet. A fountain like you have might just fit the bill.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love you fountain . . . and Riley, in all his glory is the perfect model for the job.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is a very pretty fountain, we have a large Kio pond in the front yard and both girls have gone swimming once. They will lean over and watch the fish but know not to get too close, they did not like going into the pond.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

It's beautiful Jean! Always love your taste. I'm afraid the new little pipsqueak is going to fall in our pond and have been thinking of retiring it. Do you think we live far enough apart that I can copy you? :evil:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love it, and Riley is so cute.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Laura! Got the fountain at My Home"... that used to be Costco Home. They had some pretty ones this Summer, but too big for me. This is relatively new.

Ummmmm...when are you gonna "out" the pipsqueek? Heh heh


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

It's very nice, Jean. Looks like Riley likes it, too 

We have a pond-less waterfall that Tori uses as a staircase whenever it's not on. When it's running, she just sits and stares at it, lol!

We also have a stream that flows into our pool. Now that one she'll actually get in, on occasion, being ever so careful to only step on the rocks that are dry. Once in awhile she'll slip and get a foot wet. When that happens she can't get out of it fast enough! In her mind, water is _only_ for drinking ound:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hah! I have a great mental image of Tori tip-toe-ing across the rocks. I think Riley is part water spaniel! Even as a small pup he was drawn to it and would find puddles and just flop down in them! If I had a pond, he'd be wet 24/7! I even have to be careful how big his water bowl is! He can't resist sticking a paw in.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here she is being ever so cautious, then immediately hopping out when it got "too wet" for her liking.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, that waterfall looks huge. How big is your yard..... 
Tori looks so cute navigating the "river". 
Jean, your fountain is beautiful. 
We have a fountain in our back yard. It has water cascading from the top but the most the dogs do is treat it like a drinking fountain. No one has actually hopped in yet.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Leslie, that waterfall looks huge. *How big is your yard..... *
> Tori looks so cute navigating the "river".
> Jean, your fountain is beautiful.
> We have a fountain in our back yard. It has water cascading from the top but the most the dogs do is treat it like a drinking fountain. No one has actually hopped in yet.


I say too big, cause I do most of the upkeep 

Seriously, it's probably about 2 times the size of yours. We have a "pool side" and a "yard side". We're at the end of a cul-de-sac so, the lot is irregularly shaped, kinda like a kite w/the big part being our backyard. Our front yard is small.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

WOW!! Love it! Tori is SO cute... Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Beautiful! Do you have little lights on the trees?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

JeanMarie said:


> Hey Laura!
> 
> Ummmmm...when are you gonna "out" the pipsqueek? Heh heh


Does someone have some news to share???:gossip:


----------



## kianboy (Apr 9, 2011)

Garden fountains definitely make every garden a happy place. Its flowing water makes it fun to watch and play with.Dogs love anything playful. 
concrete garden fountains


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Laurasch said:


> It's beautiful Jean! Always love your taste. I'm afraid the new little pipsqueak is going to fall in our pond and have been thinking of retiring it. Do you think we live far enough apart that I can copy you? :evil:


What pipsqueak????? hmmmmmm


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love it!!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm a fountain fan......yours is beautiful! Isn't it exciting when you find the EXACT thing you have been looking for and then it is perfect just like you knew it would be once it's in place.


----------

